# dpi Zahlen & Co messen?



## Dragi (29. August 2003)

Hiho,

kann man die Auflösung (dpi) der User messen über ein script oder so, damit man seine Seite auch auf alles mögliche anpassen kann?

 4 help,

Dragi


----------



## Gumbo (29. August 2003)

Ich weiss zwar nicht in welchem Zusammenhang die Einheiten Pixel und Inch stehen, aber wenn du die Monitorauflösung meinst, dann ja, die kann man mit javascript ermitteln. Mehr dazu findest du hier:
&nbsp;» selfhtml


----------

